# DIY Aircraft Strobe Led 1000 lumen emitters exposed to the weather no cover



## yahoo

Making a Aircraft Position strobe for the tail.
Plenty of DIY/Homemade taxi/position lights but no LED Strobes

Idea 1 A triangle 1inch aluminum with 3 leds for 360
Idea 2 A elliptical shape with 4
How would the emitters handle no covers /rain/dirt/ etc.
Recreational Aviation and does not require any to be fitted but as the plane is white it is hard to see.

Thanks everyone
Tony





*Anti-collision strobe light system must project light 360° around the aircraft’s vertical axis. One or more strobe lights can be used.An anti-collision strobe light system must project light + or - 30° above and below the horizontal plane of the aircraft. One or more strobe lights can be used. The + or - 75° projected light is required 
. The anti-collision wing tip mounted lights must converge within 1200 feet directly in front and rear of the aircraft on center line. If the wing tip strobe light convergence is greater than 1200 ft. in back of the aircraft, a 3rd light is necessary.*


----------



## yahoo

I have found 1 Strobe from 6 years ago 
http://www.trv7.com/leds.html

Using Alternative Sources for Nav and Strobe Lights
By Scott Gettings, EAA 724
http://www.eaa724.org/TechnicalStuff .html

http://www.jeffsrv-7a.com/LEDPROJECT.htm
http://www.killacycle.com/Lights.htm

Good FAA requirements 
http://www.periheliondesign.com/downloads/redandgreenledpositionlights.pdf


----------



## Ken_McE

yahoo said:


> How would the emitters handle no covers /rain/dirt/ etc.



An aircraft is not an appropriate place for half hearted work.


----------



## xul

Ken_McE said:


> An aircraft is not an appropriate place for half hearted work.


Ditto.

A guy wanted a circuit to use with a 3600# stock car to prevent wheelies. 
The circuit was simple enough but I got to thinking that if something went wrong, even if my circuit worked as designed the Burden of Proof might have been on me to prove that my circuit did not somehow cause a fatal crash.


----------



## yahoo

I see there are no Pilots on the forum.... I fly an Experimental plane selfbuilt "An aircraft is not an appropriate place for half hearted work" I take my life very seriously and those 6000 + riverts/ bolts/ and the Test Pilot/ and Instructor who taught me from my plane (well I had 10 hrs on 2 other aircraft) also take their lives very seriously.

Back to the Question about anyone KNOWing of Led strobes 
Thanks everyone who wants to help,,, as BE seen is the purpose.


----------



## MikeAusC

For a long, reliable life, you'll need to make sure that the peak LED current is at a safe limit advised by the manufacturer.

I think the CREE datasheet recommends a maximum of 300% of the continuous rated current for low dutycycle applications.

If you didn't want to have a separate clear lens, you could put a conformal coating over the LED package.


----------



## russthetoolman

http://www.ledsupply.com/9013-07.php
They use this for bare leds in water aquariums, full submersion.


----------



## yahoo

Thanks guys I did not know of the Led Seal 







*LED Seal Features*


----------

